# From the department of stupid



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=24166459&nid=71 ... featured-5

I think they missed the "store in a cool dry place" on the box.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One of the more idiotic things I have seen recently.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think the writer of the article is just as stupid.

"The .45-caliber bullets commonly used in Glocks ...."

I'm not a gun guru or anything, but when I think of a .45 I think of a 1911 and when I hear Glock I think 9mm or .40.... just my thoughts on the matter..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://eu.glock.com/english/pistols_models.htm

Glocks come in many different calibers. Of the 21 models 8 of them are 9mm or.40........stupid article none the less.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Aside from the ammo in the oven, who cooks waffles in the oven?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

The officer stated that the oven appeared damaged... but what about the waffles???

Frankly if the major line from a story is "He stated that he does not have a temperature gauge on the oven so he estimates the temperature based on how far the knob is turned."
Then perhaps there's no reason to bother writing it.


----------

